# Optoma EP708 XGA



## scouzzer1964 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi peeps, am thinking of buying above projector its second hand, it ses in the advert that he has to blow a hair dryer into the projector sometimes to start up. Is this a big problem, he also ses that it may need a new bulb. Any ideas.....

Mark


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong but I can't imagine having to use a blow dryer on your projector can be a good thing and your looking at about $95.00us on a bulb... How much is he selling it for
Personally I would probably wait for something else to come along or save some money and buy new IMO


----------



## scouzzer1964 (Feb 18, 2013)

£20 bid at the mo, I did think was a bit iffy when i read his comments. and i thought the projector had a warning light when the bulb is on its way out.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What's wrong with the projector you bought at x-mas?


----------

